# 1967 IMPALA DASH



## Latino_Spartacus (Mar 31, 2011)

HOW DO I REMOVE THE DASH FROM A 67 IMPALA ?


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

remove the screws at the top of the trim ring and pull the ring up and out, now you have access the retaing screws to the dash/cluster. Remove them, drop the column ( 4 bolts under the column). Reach under the dash and unplug the harness plugged into the cluster, if you have a clock pull the connector off, unscrew the speedo and if you have an oil pressure gauge remove the line from back side of cluster. I think thats about it, it should be ready to come out by pushing on the back side, just watch you dont scratch the lens - also have to remove the column collar, 4 screws


----------

